# Summer league / Sam's PERSONAL scouting



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Well after spending 10 hours at summer league this is the info i have attained.

- Marty is half way decent! dude blocked perkins and jefferson a total of 4 or 5 times.. NICE shot out to 3pt range. He got seriously hurt at the end of the game though and was taken off

- Luke had a bad shooting day but his stroke , defense , and passing was very good. Played very passively today

- Blake stepps slow as hell , cant defned , but goddamn can he shoot

- Gilchrist didnt show me anything

Lebron and melo showed up at teh game but they wouldnt even let us near him so nothing there.

Earl watson was down on vacation i guess and i spoke to him for a good 25 min. I discussed the cavs and lakers and where hes going, he said we might see him here if things permit , and the huighes signing was very good for us. Cool guys

Anything else yall wanna ask ask away and i may be able to answer it


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

http://img348.imageshack.us/img348/7006/dscf00483wb.jpg
http://img311.imageshack.us/img311/6145/dscf00241ux.jpg
http://img311.imageshack.us/img311/8623/dscf00432zh.jpg


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like Baron Davis was there too.

And looks like Lebron was going to seriously F your camera up from across the gym.

Tell me about Jeff Varem. I know nothing about him.

And what was Martynas injury?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Jeff varem looks like booker t. Hes a ****ing brick.. 6'6 245.. hes not that great of a shooter.. I was really impressed by whats his face from kentucky.. was making 3s left and right and playing strong


----------



## the Artist (Dec 1, 2004)

What happened to Marty? I hope nothing serious. He can't afford to be out too long, he really needs the work and conditioning.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

All i saw was someone from the other team drive and 2 cavs there one being marty and then i looked away and the next thing marty was in the corner down for like 5 minutes before 2 guys helped him up and carried him with their shoulder looked like something was wrong with his leg


----------



## the Artist (Dec 1, 2004)

That's not good. With all the luck we've had with our draft picks, it's hard to think positively. It's good to hear that he had made some progress in this game. I'd really like to see Gilchrist do well and give us another young player to groom. As far as Luke, I think it will take a while for him to really lock on. I hope he can return to form and give the Cavs a real outside threat.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

uduka i think his name is.. the 6'5 sg from kentucky is awesome. best player out there today


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Kelenna Azubuike? I saw him in college a few times...I'm very surprised that he has legit NBA range. He never impressed me very much, never seemed to be too skilled. He must've really worked on his jumpshot and game.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

yeah thats his name. he hit 2 or 3 3s late in the game to seal it .. very nice player


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks for the pictures. By any chance, will you go to the next game? If so, I'd be very interested in hearing your opinions about Cleveland's performance against Portland. That's probably going to be a real tough game.

*Edit*: That bit about Marty really caught my attention. I hope the guy is okay and that it wasn't as bad as it looked. Funny thing is, from how you described him, this project of a kid seems than Diop, when he played in the summer league. Since you saw Diop last year and Marty this year, could you give your opinions on who is better? Because if you say Marty is better than Diop, it makes me wonder if Marty might be a bench warmer on the roster this year.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I have to work tomorow.. youll just have to wait for the tape delay =-)


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^

Will do, will do. Oh, I edited another question into my previous post. It regards Marty and Diop. Could you answer that question for me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Marty in warmups was nailiing nba 3s consistantly has a brillant stroke decent post moves and can box out decently. He actually scored a couple points , but NO plays were run for him. Hes much better than diop on Offense , defense i dunno i havent seen enough but he packed bostons bigs lke 4 or 5 times


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Interesting. Considering how I've heard a constant negative wave of comments about how "terrible" Marty is and yet from what you describe, he sounds better than Diop, a guy that was on our active roster last year. Strange no plays were run for the guy. If he has 3-ball range, run a pick-and-pop for the poor kid.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

You can judge foryourself when the game comes on tv but this dude had his hand up the whole game just beggin for the ball , but gilchist were too worried about turning over the ball and gettin into delonte west's face


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

To think I saw azubuike 3 years ago and said he could shoot lights out and play.. when we desperately needed a 2guard that could shoot and now look what happems


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Azubuike got cut essentialy to give Shannon Brown a roster spot, no? Even though he outplayed Shannon badly in all of the games. You think that this franchise just gave away Azubuiki, Kapono, and Boozer for nothing.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Was Shannon there? I thought it was because we had to keep a spot for Luke and Sasha


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

This summer league was from lukes rookie year so no, I just don't think they saw anything in him?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

What the hell ever happened to marty anyway?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

SamTheMan67 said:


> This summer league was from lukes rookie year so no, I just don't think they saw anything in him?


Aw. It was for Luke then. I knew it was one of our worthless first rounders. I know they saw something in him, because he was playing awesome. But it was a case of one guy had a guaranteed contract and was a first rounder and the other didn't.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And remember Marty almost got killed by Audray Blatche I think or something in a summer league game. Haven't heard from him since. they didn't think he'd be able to play again, but he made a comeback and then the bulls got rid of him I think.


----------

